# ipod nano



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

What case do you all use for your ipod nanos?  I am particularly interested in something to use when I am walking.  (not that I walk much, but am hoping this nano I received from woot will motivate me).  These things are so tiny!
Paula


----------



## sem (Oct 27, 2008)

If you think the nano is tiny - try the new shuffle. I lost my pink one in a pile of paperclips on my desk at work and didn't find it for three days!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I got this bundle from Amazon - mostly I wanted something I could clip to my waistband. I still find myself using my shuffle most of the time for my walks & workouts, though. Thinking I'll put my Nano in my purse for using in my car - if I do I'll probably get one of the clear hard cases for it so I can see the sweet inscription my husband had put on it (it was a Christmas gift).











Sem, I now what you mean about the shuffle - I have the little square one (not the newest teeny tiny one) and I always put it in the same place so I can find it (inside the hat I wear when I walk) - not something I'm normally good at doing but it's so small I know I'll lose it if I don't!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I have my nano(s) in a silicone case and put it in my pocket.  When I don't have a pocket, I pu it in an outside pocket of a bag or in the bag.  When I went out to the store last evening, I didn't have the silicone on it and the volume changed while it was in my pocket.  I have the 2nd, 3rd and 4th gen. nanos.  Lately I'm using the smaller 3rd that is tiny.  Battery life on 4th isn't good. Too many features that suck up the power.


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

sem said:


> If you think the nano is tiny - try the new shuffle. I lost my pink one in a pile of paperclips on my desk at work and didn't find it for three days!


Hahaha...this made me laugh. It seriously looks tiny tiny!

I am checking these out as I just joined the gym and I need a workout buddy.

My current iPod is too big and if I put it into my pocket and run, the weight of it in conjunction with my body movement ends up pulling my shorts down lol

I think if you can lose it in a pile of paperclips...then yeah...its small enough for me!!!


----------



## Madeline (Jun 5, 2010)

I just picked up a 2G shuffle...just wanted something small enough to work out with.  Holy crap...its small.  

I lost it once already (it was STILL IN THE BOX!!) on the way home from the store. It fell to the bottom of my purse.  After a few moments of panic, I dumped my purse and there it was.  

It's smaller than my thumb!! And I got the silver one...which matches paperclips...I can totally see how you lost it in a pile of them!  

I have a feeling I'm gonna lose this puppy before too long too lol


----------

